#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός Πεδίου στην Καρδίτσα

## HRStrategy

Ενεργειακή εταιρία της Αθήνας ζητά να προλάβει μόνιμα Μηχανολόγο *Μηχανικό Πεδίου στην Καρδίτσα*.
*Προφίλ των υποψηφίων*
Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να είναι απόφοιτοι ΑΕΙ/ΑΤΕΙ Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών με άριστη γνώση Αγγλικών, άδεια οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου καθώς και:
Εμπειρία σε ενεργειακές εγκαταστάσεις σε βιοαέριο
Εξοικειωμένοι με ενεργειακά μηχανολογικά συστήματα και εξοπλισμό,
Ικανοί να διαβάζουν μηχανολογικό σχέδιο
Να διαθέτουν προϋπηρεσία στην εγκατάσταση μηχανολογικών μερών.
Να αντιμετωπίζουν βλάβες.
Να διαθέτουν προϋπηρεσία μηχανικού πεδίου ενεργειακών εγκαταστάσεων.
Να ταξιδεύουν εκτός Αθήνας για τις ανάγκες συντήρησης και επίβλεψης των ενεργειακών έργων της εταιρίας.

*Η εταιρία προσφέρει*
Μόνιμη εργασία στα πλαίσια ενός σύγχρονου και καλά οργανωμένου επιχειρησιακού οργανισμού.
Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές.
Ευκαιρίες εξέλιξης.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

----------

